# South Berwick Open 2016 -- South Berwick, Maine



## 4Chan (Sep 29, 2016)

Hello Everyone!

It's my honour to delegate a competition on December 10th in South Berwick, Maine!
There will be a competitor limit of 85, with an entrance fee of $15!

This competition will be organized by Joey Mait!

Registration will open in a few hours!
According to venue rules, I must include a legal disclaimer that registering for this competition means that you have fully read and understood all information regarding the competition, and that you will not hold Berwick Academy liable for any loss of property, automotive damage, bodily injury, or any expenses arising from the competition.

Events are still being decided, so keep posted!
Schedule will likely change!




This competition is sponsored by TheCubicle.us!


----------

